# Horns ?



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Does anyone know why Gingers horns are so small ? She'll be two the 25th of this month.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Did you purchase her? Possibly scurs from a bad disbudding or maybe she's polled and has some scur growth. I have heard of it happening...rarely...but it's possibly...i'm not sure if they can get as large as her's though. :?


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

When I bought her she was 1wk old she wasn't disbudded . Just was wondering.. she acts normal..


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So you didn't have her disbudded?


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

no :roll:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Well then i'd say she's got some real funky horns or was meant to be polled and has some strange scurs. I'm not totally sure. Were either sire or dam polled...do you know?


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Could minerals play a roll in horn growth? Just wondering because I know someone who has a goat who is also lacking in horn growth. They don't give minerals. Just wondering, because her horns look a lot like the goat pictured.


----------

